# CM9 Gapps



## EricErK (Jun 8, 2011)

CM9 Gapps, where do i get em?


----------



## xandrex87 (Jan 6, 2012)

Check the link in the comments at YouTube (thanks to ReverendKJR, our minister of mobile devices ;-) )

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15543-video-install-ics-cyanogenmod-cm9-android-on-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## NawTea (Jan 22, 2012)

Here ya go bud...

www.mediafire.com/?12u43l7udkrlzx0


----------

